# Where are the clear CFL vanities?



## MichiganMan (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm thinking I'm outta luck here but maybe someone can point me in the right direction. A few years back I purchased several of these nice CFL vanity lights that had clear globes from Home Depot. I can't find them anymore and have a sneaking suspicion that they've been completely discontinued. I can see where some might not like the look of a CFL spiral inside a clear glass bulb, but I thought the look was distinctive, especially when they were lit. 

One just went out today, thereby requiring my last spare. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif I can settle for the regular CFL vanities if I have to but obviously that would mean buying a whole set of them and moving the surviving clear globe one to the back bathroom. I would really like to stick with the clear globes. Any ideas?


----------



## yuandrew (Jan 6, 2005)

I think Lights Of America makes some. They may be avaliable at Wal-Mart.

http://www.lightsofamerica.com/spb.htm

If you don't mind ordering them online, EFI also sells them

http://www.energyfederation.org/loa/default.php/cPath/25_44_168_632


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep, that's them. Just checked my two local Walmarts and they don't carry them (did find some other useful new CFLs though... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif So it looks like I'll be ordering a few from the EFI store. 

Thank for the link!


----------

